# Bone sticking out at bottom of baby's sternum?



## lovelymama2 (Jul 17, 2009)

My baby has a hard lump, like a bone sticking out a little, at the bottom of his sternum. Is that a normal thing for a baby? My phone isn't working to call his ped, and I just need to know if I need to take him in, or borrow a neighbor's phone to call his ped.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Its most likely the xiphoid process. Some people have them and some don't. (I don't)


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Mine sticks out quite a bit, and so does DD2's. It's not even noticeable on DH, DS or DD1.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

my 13 yo son's sticks out quite a bit and his 11 yo brother's doesn't


----------



## Crafty (Jan 13, 2003)

My son has an outward xiphoid process.







The pediatrician noticed it after my son was born and said that it's just a variation of normal.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, xiphoid process...my son's really protruded too. It doesn't now though, he's 21 months.


----------

